# ¿Cuándo ocupar?



## Rayines

*Hola: vi escrito "¿Cuándo ocupar?", creo que usado como "¿Cuándo usar?" una palabra. Se usa así en España? (Porque nosotros usamos "usar"  )*


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

Estoy de acuerdo contigo.  Nosotros en México también utilizamos "usar" en ese contexto. 

Saludos


----------



## rubenaf

En españa tambíen se dice "cuándo usar", referido a "emplear"


----------



## jacinta

Si puedo aumentar este tema un poco, me gustaría saber la diferencie entre *usar* y *utilizar*. ¿Se puede usar "utilizar" par decir lo mismo?


(No sé si esto debe estar en otro nuevo hilo)


----------



## Rayines

> *usar* y *utilizar*


*Sí, Jacinta, en español son absolutamente sinónimos. En Argentina usamos más frecuentemente el primero. Saludos!*


----------



## fenixpollo

Mariaguadalupe said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Nosotros en México también utilizamos "usar" en ese contexto.


Sí, Mary Lu, pero también escucho a muchos mexicanos decir "ocupar" en lugar de "utilizar" o "usar," o hasta "necesitar."

Solamente tengo un ejemplo:
Están repartiendo (no sé... cervezas en una fiesta, boletos en la taquilla, lo que sea) y a cada persona que llegue al frente de la fila se le pregunta, "¿Cuántos ocupa?" 

Tal vez mi oído no es tan refinado y no puedo distinguir entre contextos específicos donde _ocupar_ es más correcto.  ¿Opiniones?


----------



## jacinta

Gracias, Inés.  Voy a continuar utilizando usar  !


----------



## Rayines

Me dejó muy sorprendida el uso de la palabra "ocupar" para una palabra. Realmente no encuentro este uso en ninguno de los significados que da la RAE. Pero como imagen me interesa mucho, esta idea de "ocupar" el lenguaje. Bueno, es una disquisición....


----------



## juortgon

Supongo que lo estan diciendo por mí.. a nosotros nos da igual decir .. Cuando Ocupar?? que cuando Usar?.. por ejemplo..
Voy a ocupar el Auto..
Voy a usar el auto..

Pero en el contexto de Utilizar!!!

pero usuamos solo ocupar, cuando queremos decir... Hacete cargo de esto..

Por ejemplo

Ocúpate de cuidar al niño mejor, y después sigues viendo televisión.

espero que te sirva. Gracias.


----------



## Rayines

*Hola, juortgon, sí, fui yo  . No lo puse en el thread que tú escribiste, porque si no cambiaba el tema. Tú lo usaste así:*


> Que es mejor ocupar??? meet o Join. Gracias.


----------



## juortgon

no te preocupes.. ademas .. nosotros los chilenos.. no somos un buenos liguistas.. jejejej.


----------



## Rayines

Pero juortgon, no se trata de ser lingüista! Acá siempre decimos que lo importante es cómo se usan las palabras; y si se usan de determinada manera, por algo será!


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Sí, Mary Lu, pero también escucho a muchos mexicanos decir "ocupar" en lugar de "utilizar" o "usar," o hasta "necesitar."
> 
> Solamente tengo un ejemplo:
> Están repartiendo (no sé... cervezas en una fiesta, boletos en la taquilla, lo que sea) y a cada persona que llegue al frente de la fila se le pregunta, "¿Cuántos ocupa?"
> 
> Tal vez mi oído no es tan refinado y no puedo distinguir entre contextos específicos donde _ocupar_ es más correcto. ¿Opiniones?


 
Hola fenixpollo!

Se me habia olvidado ese "regionalismo" de mi país.  Pero que utilicen o usen "ocupar" para decir "necesitar" no quiere decir que está correcto.  Así como también utilizamos mucho en México el "planear" en lugar de "planificar" por decir algo.  Esa expresión de "Cuántos ocupa?" es del Distrito Federal principalmente.  Pero si le pregunta a alguien del Distrito Federal si nosotros los del norte del país hablamos bien, ellos le dirán que hablamos "diferente" o "raro".  Nuestro país es tan grande que tenemos una gran diversidad de regionalismos.  Es de gran fortuna que existe la gramática para manternernos a todos dentro de un mismo parámetro, a menos que, seas de aquellos que gozan de un espíritu independiente.

Saludos!


----------



## juortgon

Bueno.. en realidad lo que uno quiere decir.. la idea es comunicar.. y uno sabe comunicar en un idioma.. sabra entender el contexto.. Suerte!!!


----------



## Shenanigans

No puede ser que lo de "cuándo ocupar?" fuera referido a otra cosa? Porque en mi vida he visto eso refiriéndose a cuando usar una palabra...

 Utilizar y usar son la misma palabra, sí. Yo usa más "usar", creo que porque es más corta


----------



## Artrella

Cuando leí el thread de Juortgon, me pareció un poco raro, pero debo decir que lo he escuchado en algunas provincias de la Argentina también, como sinónimo de usar/utilizar.
De todas maneras la RAE no lo pone como sinónimo.
*
ocupar. * 
 (Del lat. occupāre). 
 1. tr. Tomar posesión o apoderarse de un territorio, de un lugar, de un edificio, etc., invadiéndolo o instalándose en él. 
 2. tr. Obtener, gozar un empleo, dignidad, mayorazgo, etc. 
 3. tr. Llenar un espacio o lugar. 
 4. tr. Habitar una casa. 
 5. tr. Dar que hacer o en qué trabajar, especialmente en un oficio o arte. 
 6. tr. Embarazar o estorbar a alguien. 
 7. tr. Llamar la atención de alguien; darle en qué pensar. 
 8. prnl. Emplearse en un trabajo, ejercicio o tarea. 
 9. prnl. Preocuparse por una persona prestándole atención. 
 10. prnl. Poner la consideración en un asunto o negocio. 
 11. prnl. Asumir la responsabilidad de un asunto, encargarse de él. 

Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados  

Pero sí lo he oído incluso en la Argentina.


----------



## jacinta

¿Realmente se usa como el no. 6?

6. tr. Embarazar o estorbar a alguien.


----------



## Artrella

jacinta said:
			
		

> ¿Realmente se usa como el no. 6?
> 
> 6. tr. Embarazar o estorbar a alguien.




Que yo sepa, no se usa así en Argentina.


----------



## Rayines

> Que yo sepa, no se usa así en Argentina.


*Yo sé que nos vamos de tema, pero sí tiene que ver con un uso popular en el sentido que dice Jacinta. No te acordás, Nilda (y esto no es chateo) de la película en que dejan embarazada a la hija de Brandoni, y él sale gritando: "Le llenaron la cocina de humo!"? >>>>>es decir como embarazar en el sentido literal de la palabra.*
*(No espero respuesta  ).*


----------



## juortgon

Por supuesto rayines.. you're right..   Se *ocupa* ocupar... de manera informal... sí yo escribiera, un libro o un texto para el trabajo...  ocuparía Usar o utilizar.. Correcto..
Gracias amigos... no pensé que hablar informalmente .. traería toda una discución...

Este es un exelente foro para aprender..


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Yo sé que nos vamos de tema, pero sí tiene que ver con un uso popular en el sentido que dice Jacinta. No te acordás, Nilda (y esto no es chateo) de la película en que dejan embarazada a la hija de Brandoni, y él sale gritando: "Le llenaron la cocina de humo!"? >>>>>es decir como embarazar en el sentido literal de la palabra.*
> *(No espero respuesta  ).*




Si recuerdo Ine, pero no se usa la palabra "ocupar" sino lo que vos mencionás , obviamente con el sentido # 6 de la RAE para la palabra que hoy aquí nos reúne en tan grata discusión.

Y como dice Juor... el foro es excelente para aprender!!


----------



## Zalacaín

Yo desde luego nunca he oído utilizar o usar la palabra ocupar en el contexto que indicas. La palabra ocupar se usa en España como antónimo ó en contraposición de disponibilidad. Es decir, si yo pudiese ocupar una palabra eso significaría que no la podrías utilizar tú a la vez porque no está disponible. Si la estoy usando yo ahora, hasta que no la deje libre tú no puedes. ????? Y claro, eso no es así.


----------



## juortgon

Acá en Chile... es muuy frecuente utilizar *Ocupar* en vez de *Usar.*
Pero Bueno... para los que estan aprendiendo español, no utilizen *ocupar,* ya que como en muchos otros paises de habla hispana, utilizamos lenguages propios del país, y olvidé que estaba hablando con personas de otros paises...

Mucha suerte a todos...

Y a OCUPAR el tiempo en algo productivo... jejejej


----------



## jacinta

Zalacaín said:
			
		

> Yo desde luego nunca he oído utilizar o usar la palabra ocupar en el contexto que indicas. La palabra ocupar se usa en España como antónimo ó en contraposición de disponibilidad. Es decir, si yo pudiese ocupar una palabra eso significaría que no la podrías utilizar tú a la vez porque no está disponible. Si la estoy usando yo ahora, hasta que no la deje libre tú no puedes. ????? Y claro, eso no es así.



Hahaha!  Me enCAnta esto, zalacaín. Tuve la misma idea pero como no soy nativa, ¡no quise decir nada!  Gracias a todos porque he aprendido bastante sobre estas palabras.


----------



## juortgon

y todos felices para siempre.. amo este foro... yo antes entraba al foro de www.estudiaringles.com.. pero no se que le paso.. parece que lo sabotearon..


----------



## Mexiquense

Mariaguadalupe said:


> Hola fenixpollo!
> 
> Se me habia olvidado ese "regionalismo" de mi país.  Pero que utilicen o usen "ocupar" para decir "necesitar" no quiere decir que está correcto.  Así como también utilizamos mucho en México el "planear" en lugar de "planificar" por decir algo.  Esa expresión de "Cuántos ocupa?" es del Distrito Federal principalmente.  Pero si le pregunta a alguien del Distrito Federal si nosotros los del norte del país hablamos bien, ellos le dirán que hablamos "diferente" o "raro".  Nuestro país es tan grande que tenemos una gran diversidad de regionalismos.  Es de gran fortuna que existe la gramática para manternernos a todos dentro de un mismo parámetro, a menos que, seas de aquellos que gozan de un espíritu independiente.
> 
> Saludos!



Perdona pero discrepo absolutamente que se use en el distrito Federal principalmente, yo vivo en el Estado de méxico y jamás había oido usar el verbo ocupar como "necesitar"  hasta que visité el norte de México (especificamente Tijuana)

creo se deriva que está relacionado, por decir le dices a la señora que te hace la limpieza "Señora mañana no la voy a ocupar" (en el sentido de que no la vaz a "emplear", pero acaso sí la pudieras necesitar, pero por alguna razón no la "ocupas". O bien "voy a ocupar la cocina" quiere decir que vas a usarla, a estar ahi, no que la vayas a "necesitar, pero se usa mal por estar relacionado.

Pero definitivamente en el Distrito Federal NO la había escuchado JAMAS


----------

